# 09 models on line?



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking to buy a Defy Advanced 2 or 3.Checked with all my local Giant dealers(5) hoping to pick an 09 at a closeout price but all 09 inventory for these in a L is gone.I have found stores on the internet with stock but they can't sell them on line.Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on were I can go.(nothing on ebay or Craigs list as well) Thanks.


----------

